# Where did METV in Dallas go?



## RBA

Ch 47 tells me they didn't renew their contract to show probably the most popular OLDIES TV CHANNEL.


----------



## sigma1914

Lists Dragnet right now, but currently showing Fantasy Island via DirecTV right now.


----------



## RBA

47-4 that is actually ME is blank and 47-1 is showing non METV programming.


----------



## sigma1914

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/496338-KTXD_Dallas_Splits_With_Me_TV.php


> KTXD Dallas has not renewed its contract with the vintage programming network Me-TV, becoming what it calls a "true independent station." The London Broadcasting station features a lineup of local shows that includes _The Texas Daily_, _The Broadcast_,_ Lone Star Roads_ and _DFW Sports Beat_.
> 
> "KTXD will be a true, independent station and can call its own shots on what we air," said KTXD VP/General Manager Brian Joyce. "Our audiences want more. Our advertisers want more. And with an expansion of our original local programs to additional stations throughout Texas, we'll now have the flexibility to give them what they're asking for."
> 
> KTXD airs more than five hours of local programming per weekday. Last month, some of KTXD's local programs debuted across a Texas network of London-owned stations, including ones in Waco and Abilene. Syndicated shows include _Married With Children_, _All In the Family_ and _I Dream of Jeannie_, which KTXD says are "in higher demand than what Me-TV was providing."
> 
> Me-TV did not comment at presstime.
> 
> The station will also carry a Dallas Cowboys-Chicago Bears game Dec 9.
> 
> "We are excited to watch everything fall into place with our most recent moves to near statewide broadcasting and independence," Joyce said. "We want to thank our great viewers who are loyal and excited about what we're doing, and our advertisers for demanding more from us and helping us grow."


----------



## MikeW

KDAF Channel 33.2


----------



## dpeters11

I wish my local NBC would get rid of it. They threw primetime programming over to it last night.


----------



## RBA

sigma1914 said:


> http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/496338-KTXD_Dallas_Splits_With_Me_TV.php


I know 2 families that won't be watching their advertisers or their crappy programming.


----------



## RBA

According to METV AT&T U-verse in Dallas will start broadcasting METV on CH 136 Nov. 8th.


----------

